# Fressen die Karpfen beim Laichen?



## Max1994 (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ich wollte kommendes Wochenende auf Karpfen gehen.
Doch heute beim Vorfüttern bemerkte ich dass die
Karpfen in dem Gewässer am Laichen sind.
Weiß jemand ob die Karpfen beim Laichen etwas Fressen?

Danke,für eure Antworten.


----------



## Pike79 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fressen die Karpfen beim Laichen?*

Ich denke nicht, dass die Karpfen bereits laichen.
Da es doch ziemlich lange recht kalt war, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Wassertemperatur über einen gewissen Zeitraum konstant über 18°C lag.

Ich denke, die jungs freuen sich einfach des Lebens und ziehen darum ins Flache, da sich diese Bereiche bekanntlich sehr schnell erwärmen.

Aber selbst wenn die Fische laichen würden, hast du immer die Chance auf einen Fisch.
Es gibt immer Fische die bereits mit dem Laichen durch sind und andrere die nichteinmal begonnen haben. 

Mfg, M.


----------



## duck_68 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fressen die Karpfen beim Laichen?*

Isst Du beim bum.en


----------



## Pitiplatsch (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fressen die Karpfen beim Laichen?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Isst Du beim bum.en




Einfach herrlich.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Allrounder0872 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fressen die Karpfen beim Laichen?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Isst Du beim bum.en


 
Ich kann nich mehr!!!!!:q:q:q:q:q:c


----------



## duck_68 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fressen die Karpfen beim Laichen?*

Hey, dass  musste einfach sein - sorry der TE möge mir den Spam verzeihen


----------



## Luigi 01 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fressen die Karpfen beim Laichen?*

*Ich liege hier vor meiner Tastatur und habe Tränen in den Augen, dass ist für mich der bis jetzt beste Spruch 2008!*

*Das ist eine glatte*


----------



## macen187 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fressen die Karpfen beim Laichen?*

die karpfen leichen schon. haben heute bei uns am see 3 große schilfgürtel zerstört beim extrem laichen. das ganze war schön nah am ufer so das man ein paar noch nicht bekonnte fische von riesen grössen sehen konnte ( nicht gewogen nur geschätzt).


----------



## Fragmaster (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fressen die Karpfen beim Laichen?*

Moin AB,

Was ein Spruch  Echt nicht schlecht!

Zum Thema leichen jetzt  Bis jetzt haben nur die Rotfedern usw Leichausschlag! 

mfg


----------



## Thecatfisch (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fressen die Karpfen beim Laichen?*

Um das ganze etwas ,,anders'' zu formulieren (  )

Man kann immer Karpfen fangen!!! Nur wärend sie laichen haben sie alles andere im Kopf,als fressen...bei uns Laichen sie vereinzelt auch schon...ist schon Mai Jungs


----------



## Pernod (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fressen die Karpfen beim Laichen?*



Fragmaster schrieb:


> Zum Thema leichen jetzt  Bis jetzt haben nur die Rotfedern usw Leichausschlag!


 
Nö.  #d Die Brassen auch.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fressen die Karpfen beim Laichen?*

Ich würde einfach einen Versuch abseits der Laichgebiete wagen. Wenn es fressbereite Fische gibt, dann dort. Die Verlockung ist zwar groß dicke Fische im Schilf anzuwerfen, aber nicht ganz fair, von den geringen Erfolgsaussichten mal abgesehen.

edit: Karpfen laichen auch hier in vielen Gewässern, die Flachzonen erwärmen sich ja recht schnell und genau da laichen die Fische.  Nachbesetzt wird gerne weil der Karpfen ein beliebter Sportfisch ist.


----------



## Mozila (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fressen die Karpfen beim Laichen?*

Das mit denn Karpfen das die hier nicht leichen stimmt überhaupt nicht ^^ die laichen bei einer wassertempratur ab 18grad ich denke die erreichen unsere Gewässer auch mal.^^


----------



## Thecatfisch (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fressen die Karpfen beim Laichen?*



~:empty:~ schrieb:


> Moment mal #t Seit wann laichen Karpfen denn in unserem heimischen Gewässern? Ich dachte beim Fischereischein hab ich gelernt, dass die Wassertemperatur etc. für die Karpfen hier in Deutschland einfach nicht die richtige ist und deshalb Karpfen auch immer besetzt werden müssen. Oder gibt es da noch Unterscheidungen zwischen Graskarpfen, Wildkarpfen etc. ?



Da biste nicht ganz so gut informiert...

2006 haben die Karpfen bei uns 3x abgelaicht..!!! :k da brauch man nciht nachbesetzen:l:q

Wie ich schon gerade eben informiert habe sind die Karpfen vereinzelt bei uns schon am laichen...

Ich weis nciht genau wie viel ° das Wasser jetzt aht aber vor 2 wochen als es nocht etwas kühler war (18°) hatte das Wasser schon 15°C!!! also jetzt wo es noch wärmer geworden ist denke ich mal dass,das Wasser jetzt schon um die 18°C hat!


----------



## duck_68 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fressen die Karpfen beim Laichen?*

Mädels,

"Karpfen leichen" = toter Karpfen

Karpfen laichen = Karpfen beim Liebesakt


Das kann man ja nicht mehr mit ansehen, die ganzen Leichen


----------



## Muschel-Michel (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fressen die Karpfen beim Laichen?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Isst Du beim bum.en




|jump:      


klasse#g


----------



## jkc (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fressen die Karpfen beim Laichen?*

Hi, komme gerade vom Wasser und bei uns hat es schon satte 19°c!! Letztes WE waren es gerade so 14 bis 15°c. Habe allerdings noch keine Karpfen auf den Laichplätzen gesehen, selbst die Brassen haben sich noch nicht eingefunden. Schätze aber, dass es bei uns die nächsten Tage los geht. Werde trotzdem am WE fischen gehen, ich lasse mich, von nicht fressenden Fischen doch nicht vom Angeln abhalten |supergri. 

Grüße JK


----------



## punkarpfen (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fressen die Karpfen beim Laichen?*

Während der Laichzeit kann man Karpfen fangen. Besonders aussichtsreich ist das natürlich nicht. Laichen tun die Karpfen schon häufiger nur ob die Brut hochkommt ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Virous (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fressen die Karpfen beim Laichen?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Laichen tun die Karpfen schon häufiger nur ob die Brut hochkommt ist eine andere Frage.



Glaub auch, dass das in vielen Gewässern wo sie ablaichen ein Problem ist. Aber ich denke mal außer in kleineren flacheren Vereinsseen werden die Karpfen nicht ablaichen. Jedoch stellen sie sich mit den steigenden Temperaturen darauf ein und das dürfte reichen damit sie vorübergehend kein Interesse an unsren Ködern haben. Auf jedenfall ist es dann besser wenn sie ablaichen, als wenn sie mit verhärtetem Laich rumschwimmen müssen... #h


----------



## jkc (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fressen die Karpfen beim Laichen?*

Hi, bin bereits zurück, war natürlich ein Blank. Zwei Kollegen die ca. 2,5 km oberhalb von mir saßen, hatten auch nix.
Gestern hatte ich dann auch die ersten Fische auf den Laichplätzen gesehen aber überwiegend kleinere. Übrigens ist der See 120 ha groß...

Grüße JK


----------



## Carp0815 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fressen die Karpfen beim Laichen?*

also ich fange im moment gute karpfen war gestern drausen udn werde jetzt auch gehn.
gestern konnt ich 6 karpfen mit 5 bis 11kg verhaften
sogar die schleien beisen


----------



## Manni@rotauge (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fressen die Karpfen beim Laichen?*

also ich kam mir grade schon etwas verar***t vor also bei usn war mal klares wasser un den kaprfen sind die köder egal gewesen...egal was ich dran hatte....hba dann später uach wegen der bullen hitze draussen auf gegeben ..aber morgen noch mal früh zum baggersee^^


----------



## MrTom (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fressen die Karpfen beim Laichen?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Isst Du beim bum.en


Muss mir gerade vorstellen wie der Milchner nach vollzogenem Liebesakt von der Auserwählten "runterrollt" und schnarchend einschläft. Sie ist etwas genervt von dem abrupten Ende und zündet sich sauer erst mal eine Kippe an.
mfg Thomas


----------



## Carp0815 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fressen die Karpfen beim Laichen?*

bin gerade von meinem ansitz zurück gekommen.
lief eig. ganz super hatte 8 bisse 4 konnte ich verwerten
dabei waren es 3 schuppies und ein spiegler
2,5kg
2,7kg
3,9kg
und der spiegler hatte 11,7kg
hatte leider keine digicam dabei aber morgen dann wieder


----------

